# Slogans from the past



## DoItMyself (Mar 10, 2015)

Remember who they were?

"The quality goes in before the name goes on"

"Nothing sucks like an ___________________"

"_____________, the San Francisco Treat."

"_____________, it takes a licking and keeps on ticking."

"Look ma! No cavities."

"What do you want-good grammar or good taste?"

"It won't slow you down."

"That frosty mug sensation."

"Elegance in home entertainment."

What others can you think of?


----------



## AprilT (Mar 10, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> Remember who they were?
> 
> "The quality goes in before the name goes on"
> 
> ...



I got nothing to add at the moment, but, those are my quick guesses.


----------



## Lon (Mar 10, 2015)

Rinso White Rinso White, Happy Little Wash Day Soap           How about  Pepsi Cola Hits the Spot, 12 full ounces that's alot, twice as much for a nickel too, Pepsi Cola is the drink for you. Or, Who knows what Evil lurks in the Hearts of Men?    The SHADOW knows.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 10, 2015)

You'll look better in a sweater washed in Woolite.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 10, 2015)

Some of the best were the "Burma Shave" signs that dotted the highways back in the 1950's...before the days of the Interstates.  Remember seeing any of these???? 

http://www.fiftiesweb.com/burma1.htm


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2015)

...





DoItMyself said:


> Remember who they were?
> 
> "The quality goes in before the name goes on"  Zenith?
> 
> ...


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 11, 2015)

"The quality goes in before the name goes on"
Zenith

"Nothing sucks like an ___________________"
Electrolux

"_____________, the San Francisco Treat."
Rice A Roni

"_____________, it takes a licking and keeps on ticking."
Timex

"Look ma! No cavities."
Crest

"What do you want-good grammar or good taste?"
Winston Cigarettes

"It won't slow you down."
Coors Lite Beer

"That frosty mug sensation."
A&W Root Beer

"Elegance in home entertainment."
Curtis Mathis


----------



## jujube (Mar 11, 2015)

"Does she or doesn't she? Only her hairdresser knows for sure" or "Which Twin has the _______?"
"You'll wonder where the yellow went when you brush your teeth with _________"


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2015)

Use Ajax
(Boom, boom)
The blue dot cleanser
(Bah-bah-bah-bah-bah-bah-bah-bah-bah-bah)


See the U.S.A. in your Chevrolet


All call for Philip Morris!


Oh, I wish I were an Oscar Meyer wiener ...


Hot dogs,
Armour hot dogs,
The dog kids love to bite


Nobody doesn't like Sara Lee


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 11, 2015)

Brusha, brusha, brusha.
Here's the new Ipana
With the brand new flavor.
It's dandy for your teeeeeth.


----------



## oldman (Mar 12, 2015)

There once was a man from Nantucket
Who

Oh, never mind. I was thinking of something else.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 12, 2015)

You were thinking of a limerick that adolescent boys loved, and maybe still do...


----------

